# Not Hungry Until I Eat



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

When I first wake up, I am usually not hungry. Many days I don't even eat breakfast. By the time lunch rolls around I do eat, then it's as if my stomach finally wakes up and then becomes insatiable. Why could this be happening?


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)

Odd that, but it's been happening to me of late as well.  Perhaps it is due to my return of the senses of taste and smell after losing same to COVID-19.


----------



## JustBonee (May 7, 2020)

Taste buds wake up when you  start eating.


----------



## gennie (May 7, 2020)

I never wake up hungry but take meds that cannot be taken on empty stomach and they work best when taken with some regularity.  With age we lose many options.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 7, 2020)

Everyone is different. I am like the OP but I have days when hunger gets serious after an hour of waking. I pay it no mind. I eat when I am hungry. My bad habit is snaking. It's an old family tradition.


----------



## gennie (May 7, 2020)

Snaking is my downfall, too


----------



## Ronni (May 7, 2020)

Here you go, he's some snaking from me to you.


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

Good as a laxative.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2020)

Maybe it's time to break out the celery sticks! 

I tend to graze unless I find something to do that takes my mind off of food.

I also find that if I actively cook/prepare a meal I'm more satisfied than if I eat something quick.  It seems like the process of seeing and working with food provides some sort of satisfaction that dulls my appetite.


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

I am also craving sweets more than usual.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 8, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My bad habit is snaking. It's an old family tradition.


What on earth do you mean by "snaking?"


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Here you go, he's some snaking from me to you.
> View attachment 103406


OMG, you are brave! This should be entered in a photo contest!


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> What on earth do you mean by "snaking?"


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2020)

I'm not hungry in the morning either and it sometimes gets to the point where I feel so hungry in my stomach and then I have to eat something.  So, I do better when I eat regular meals even when I'm not hungry.  It still is satisfying.


----------



## Lewkat (May 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


I think it was meant to be snacking.  At least I hope so.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 9, 2020)

When I get up in the morning, I haven't eaten a meal since 5 p.m the day before. I do have tea and 2 biscuits at 6:30 p.m. Your body needs fuel to keep going during the day so breakfast could be just a piece of toast or yogurt at about 8 a.m. Frequent small meals (snacking) during the day would be good for someone who can't eat a big meal all at once. It I wait too long to eat, I would eat everything in sight.


----------



## rgp (May 12, 2020)

I too notice that I get "hungrier" sometimes just as i start too eat.....I believe it is our sense of smell, that actually starts the whole digestive process in motion....so it kind of makes sense .


----------



## terry123 (May 12, 2020)

I eat when hungry.  Does not matter what time of day it is for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Everyone is different. I am like the OP but I have days when hunger gets serious after an hour of waking. I pay it no mind. I eat when I am hungry. My bad habit is snaking. It's an old family tradition.


So much for Spellcheck. I meant snacking.................................(on snakes)


----------



## JaniceM (May 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> So much for Spellcheck. I meant snacking.................................(on snakes)


I've heard they taste like chicken.  
I'm not curious enough to want to find out.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

I have always loved ham but it does come from pigs so eating snake would not bother me.


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2020)

Debodun:  The same.  Not hungry until late afternoon.  I have a swig of Cod liver oil in the morning.  Take a vitamin D gummy and don't even think about food.  If I were living with a man ,I'd be cooking 3 meals a day but alone, i might eat one little meal.  
I like to fast also. 2 or 3 days a week from time to time.  Just makes me feel good!


----------



## Sassycakes (May 21, 2020)

*As soon as I wake up in the morning I have pills to take so I have to eat something. Usually toast and coffee*.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 25, 2020)

Maybe your body is trying to tell you this is what you need. I follow the keto food plan and Intermitten Fasting, so I never eat before and nothing after 7:00 PM. I am never hungry when I first get up, just 2 cups of coffee. It is the best thing I have done for myself. More energy, feel much better all around and losing weight. I have noticed I am not laying down for a nap during the day anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 26, 2020)

I don't normally eat breakfast cuz I've never really been a breakfast person. I do find I eat less during the day if I eat breakfast.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 27, 2020)

katlupe said:


> Maybe your body is trying to tell you this is what you need. I follow the keto food plan and Intermitten Fasting, so I never eat before noon and nothing after 7:00 PM. I am never hungry when I first get up, just 2 cups of coffee. It is the best thing I have done for myself. More energy, feel much better all around and losing weight. I have noticed I am not laying down for a nap during the day anymore.


I wanted to edit this because I left out the word noon but the edit button wasn't there.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 27, 2020)

With my loss of smell from that evil virus, food does not appeal to me.  Once I begin eating however, I find I was hungry after all.


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

My dad used to tell of a guy (let's call him Gus) he worked with who was as skinny as a rail. Gus never felt hungry. His trick was to start frying onions and that aroma would trick his senses into making him feel hungry. Believe me, I don't need that help!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> With my loss of smell from that evil virus, food does not appeal to me.  Once I begin eating however, I find I was hungry after all.


How long has your sense of smell been diminished?  Have you heard any estimates about how long before it returns?


----------



## Lynk (Jun 27, 2020)

I eat when I am hungry. I do not have a set time to eat. I have coffee when I first get up in the morning.  I have breakfast around 9 or 10 .  I eat when I feel like it.  I try to get 3 meals in.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> How long has your sense of smell been diminished?  Have you heard any estimates about how long before it returns?


Since the beginning of April.  Has not returned as yet.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Since the beginning of April.  Has not returned as yet.


My husband's sense of smell hasn't returned since he caught the virus in March,...he's never hungry either, he would go all day without eating food if I wasn't here to nag him


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 27, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> My husband's sense of smell hasn't returned since he caught the virus in March,...he's never hungry either, he would go all day without eating food if I wasn't here to nag him


It started to return weakly, Holly, then disappeared again.  I have gone without food, but my stomach pays for it as I am on several meds that require food.  So I'll eat a banana or a small container of yogurt or a couple of spoonsful of cottage cheese.  I force myself to eat one meal a day.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> It started to return weakly, Holly, then disappeared again.  I have gone without food, but my stomach pays for it as I am on several meds that require food.  So I'll eat a banana or a small container of yogurt or a couple of spoonsful of cottage cheese.  I force myself to eat one meal a day.


Hubs isn't on any meds Lois.. and really he'll only eat one meal a day too, sometimes none if truth be told.. but I try and get him to eat at least once, but he really just doesn't feel hungry while he's lost his sense of taste and smell...

Sorry you lost yours again, I remember you being pleased when it initially returned after your illness.. have you spoken to a doc ?..it could be at your age (with all due respect)  something else causing it


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

due to allergies i usually can't smell much of anything 98% of the time. once in a while i'll catch a whiff of something.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Hubs isn't on any meds Lois.. and really he'll only eat one meal a day too, sometimes none if truth be told.. but I try and get him to eat at least once, but he really just doesn't feel hungry while he's lost his sense of taste and smell...
> 
> Sorry you lost yours again, I remember you being pleased when it initially returned after your illness.. have you spoken to a doc ?..it could be at your age (with all due respect)  something else causing it


Yes, Holly, I did speak to the doctor and he said that my age and allergies will reduce my ability to smell or taste.  Plus having COVID, really did a number on me since it attacked my sinuses.  What really bothers me about this is if there is a fire, I wouldn't smell the smoke.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Yes, Holly, I did speak to the doctor and he said that my age and allergies will reduce my ability to smell or taste.  Plus having COVID, really did a number on me since it attacked my sinuses.  What really bothers me about this is if there is a fire, I wouldn't smell the smoke.


Unfortunately neither can my husband, Lois.. he can't smell leaking gas or anything that could possibly  kill him...


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Unfortunately neither can my husband, Lois.. he can't smell leaking gas or anything that could possibly  kill him...


These are frightening aspects, Holly.  There are dogs that are trained for these things and I am thinking about getting one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> These are frightening aspects, Holly.  There are dogs that are trained for these things and I am thinking about getting one.


that may be a very good idea  given that you live essentially alone .


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 28, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that may be a very good idea  given that you live essentially alone .


Exactly.  I am checking different organization that offer these.


----------

